# Wrapped all my presents....



## NicNak (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like someone is taking all the glory though and acting exhausted from all her help :teehee:

This is my cat


----------



## gooblax (Dec 17, 2008)

That's sooo cute!
Congrats on finishing the wrapping.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Gooblax.  I had a good day today, got a fair bit of things done  Including finishing my Christmas shopping too


----------



## Daniel (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope the big box has a deep fryer inside. :crossfingers: 

:funny:


----------



## white page (Dec 18, 2008)

that's really sweet NN  ! 

well done for finalising the xmas shopping !


Daniel I finally got around to clicking on the random wikipedia article link ,
wish I hadn't !!!  with all due respects to Mr Young !! 


> Milton Ruben Young __________________
> random Wikipedia article


----------



## Daniel (Dec 18, 2008)

WP, how are you going to win Jeopardy with that kind of attitude? 

NN, it's okay if the big present isn't a deep fryer.  I'm willing to settle for a donut maker :lmao:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 18, 2008)

Daniel said:


> NN, it's okay if the big present isn't a deep fryer.  I'm willing to settle for a donut maker :lmao:



:lol:  the big present is Aqua Globes for my grandmother.  Those things that stick into potted plants that get filled with  water and water the plants gradually for one. lol

I didn't buy any appliances for anyone this year.  Sorry Daniel.   You are just going to have to settle for the super sized Poutine I baught you :nanana:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 18, 2008)

> the big present is Aqua Globes...get filled with water and water the plants gradually for one.



So I guess I couldn't use it as a gravy infuser?     But it's okay if you want to give it to your grandmother instead of me...I guess


----------



## NicNak (Dec 18, 2008)

Daniel said:


> So I guess I couldn't use it as a gravy infuser?     But it's okay if you want to give it to your grandmother instead of me...I guess



It's for your own safety Daniel.  They could explode if used as a gravy infuser.  

That is why I opted to get you the huge super size Poutine.

I could look into a year supply I am sure I could find a subscription of sorts.  Like the daily flower delieveries some places have.  Maybe someone would send a daily delivery of fresh Poutine for a year to you! :allecto::woohoo:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 18, 2008)

> Like the daily flower delieveries some places have. Maybe someone would send a daily delivery of fresh Poutine for a year to you!



Yeah, when you put it that way, I guess it is a little unhealthy :homer:   

I guess I'll just wait it out and see if Health Canada will offer me a grant for my low-calorie poutine research


----------



## NicNak (Dec 18, 2008)

low-calorie Poutine?  Baked French fries, vegetable stock gravy and skim milk or soya milk cheese.

Hummmmmmmm

I think I am going to side with Homer on this one. 

Or maybe try it in the USA, where they might not be quite as fussy on authentic Poutine :lol: , well some may not know better at least haa haa


----------



## Daniel (Dec 18, 2008)

> low-calorie Poutine? Baked French fries, vegetable stock gravy and skim milk or soya milk cheese.
> 
> Hummmmmmmm
> 
> I think I am going to side with Homer on this one.



Exactly.  It sucks 

but the research dollars will hopefully change all that


----------



## NicNak (Dec 19, 2008)

You could just skip out with the money and continue to promote the traditional Poutine


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2008)

I definitely won't compromise on the cheese curds.  Everything else is fair game


----------



## NicNak (Dec 19, 2008)

For you Daniel 

http://www.countryliving.com/cm/countryliving/images/clx0907cook012-de.jpg

:snowballs: Let's have a cheese curd ball fight! :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2008)

Ha ha ha.  

And when they say "country living," it's more upscale than I thought:

http://www.countryliving.com/cm/countryliving/images/19-41-de.jpg


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 19, 2008)

...I don't know Daniel -it's missing a few chairs and a fireplace.  This could still be considered "roughing it".


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2008)

:funny:


----------



## white page (Dec 19, 2008)

Erhmmm ! 
 hey you guys , there is a Lot of talk here about poutine , recipes for poutine , variations of poutine , low caloriie poutine , green poutine , pink poutine !!!!  Now just what IS poutine ,  I always thought it was a russian guy !!

(Daniel .......attitude, I have !! )


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 19, 2008)

:clap: Bravo WP! LOL ....I'll leave Daniel to find you a handy picture of poutine  - he's our techno person "par excellence"! 

*Jazzey added 14 Minutes and 51 Seconds later...*

...Found a description for you WP - A *healthy* (wink here) dose of fries, cheese curds and tons of gravy on top....

Poutine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2008)

There is also an old documentary video:

YouTube - Poutine - Canadian French Fries, Gravy  Curds

A quote from that video:



> It keeps you warm in the winter.  It gives you energy in the summer.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 19, 2008)

...potassium, calcium and protein....these are just a few of the reasons that will be bubbling in my mind in a little while when I go out with a friend and order "Poutine"....

....thanks Daniel?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh, yes, I forgot to mention to WP the many health benefits


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 19, 2008)

.....Did I mention the need to start boycotting your posts?....shame I enjoy them the way I do....


----------



## white page (Dec 19, 2008)

> For instance, more upscale poutine with three-pepper sauce, Merguez sausage, foie gras or even caviar and truffle can be found.[1


 

this sounds good for a sunday dinner !!!!  thanks Jazzey and Daniel  !!

my goodness I wish I lived next to a poutine takeaway , great on those' I can't bear to cook nights ', you lucky Canadians !!! green with envy .....


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 19, 2008)

> green with envy .....



LOL WP - definitely "green" when having too many of these - not to mention the need for expandable pants!


----------



## white page (Dec 19, 2008)

:mrgreen::teehee:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 19, 2008)

[sign]Poutine    Honestly I have never tried it :blush:[/sign]

Looks gross to me :hide:  I guess I am not a true Cannuck.

I am not a true Scottish decendant either, I won't eat Haggis either 

Daniel, can I be an American?


----------



## white page (Dec 19, 2008)

> Blessed are they who can laugh at themselves, for they shall never cease to be amused.



this,  I like very much NN


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2008)

> Daniel, can I be an American?



Sure.  Just remove the gravy from the poutine pizza and you will be all set


----------



## NicNak (Dec 19, 2008)

white page said:


> this,  I like very much NN



Thanks White Page.  It was so true with how I am.  I am my own biggest laugh most of the time :lol:



Daniel said:


> Sure.  Just remove the gravy from the poutine pizza and you will be all set



:yikes3:

It's the gravy thing that throws me off Poutine.  I like the Taters and Cream at the burger place around here.  Has cheese, sour cream, bacon bits and chives, on fries.  Baked potato toppings 

Also, liking the chili fries lately too.  [sign] yum! [/sign]


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 19, 2008)

Yowser!  "pizza poutine"....never heard of it before...

Oh and, I did get my quota of calcium, potassium and protein tonight....in case you were wondering if I was serious....thank goodness for expandable pants!! 

*Jazzey added 6 Minutes and 19 Seconds later...*

:bad:  thought I should probably add this guy...definitely time to go back to the gym...


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh good.  It can be a very social activity 

And every time a Canadian eats poutine, an :angel: get his wings.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 19, 2008)

:lol:....yes, and the fat cells also get fed!:vent:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 19, 2008)

Daniel said:


> And every time a Canadian eats poutine, an :angel: get his wings.




So Daniel, tell us what happens when an American eats poutine? 

:lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 19, 2008)

:jump:...sorry, did I type that "out loud"?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2008)

> So Daniel, tell us what happens when an American eats poutine?



We invade another country?


----------



## NicNak (Dec 19, 2008)

Jazzey said:


> :lol:....yes, and the fat cells also get fed!:vent:



It is so true Jazzey :lol:

No need to be sorry. haa haa


With me, when this happens, the plus size stores get more of my business too :allecto:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 19, 2008)

....poor angel...not well served...


----------



## NicNak (Dec 19, 2008)

Daniel said:


> We invade another country?



:hide:

For the sake of World safety Daniel, you must stop eating Poutine then 

[sign]Canadians against American consumption of poutine[/sign]


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2008)

NicNak said:


> [sign]Canadians against American consumption of poutine[/sign]



Good one 



Jazzey said:


> :jump:...sorry, did I type that "out loud"?



You have to eat something.  It might as well be poutine


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 19, 2008)

...the poutine was a side order to a double cheeseburger pizza (don't ask on this one -  this was my friend's recommendation)....with mozzarella and cheddar cheese.... I don't think I'll have to worry about eating anything for the next few days!:lol:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2008)

This is how I recommend losing the weight:

iVillage - Ice Cream Diet



(Not that you gained any weight, of course.   And since there is an ice cream diet, I assume there could be a poutine diet )


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 19, 2008)

...Well, I'm am well into my thirties and should be concerning myself a _*little*_ more about my calcium intake (particularly when I'm still smoking - depletes the calcium)....

Oh my...I think you're converting me....:dramaqueenbroccoli, bananas, apples, salad, sweetpotatoes, beets, ice cream, broccoli, bananas, ice cream:smack:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok, i am going to start that diet now.  I will let you know how many calcium overdose resulted kidney stones I get.  When the stomach enzime deficiencies start and the gallonage of Pepto Bismal I use. :lol:

:icecream:


On second thought :nah: I had kidney stones before.  It probably isn't a good idea to get more. :lol:  Ouch!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 19, 2008)




----------

